# I'm a bracelet guy



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

This is a simple one has anybody ever bought a new watch with a bracelet and not had to remove links .


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Funnily enough, yes.

Rolex are obviously mean with their links


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Almost all fit me out of the box except Bulova.........always enormous :yes:


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

yokel said:


> Funnily enough, yes.
> 
> Rolex are obviously mean with their links


 Are you a gorilla.



RWP said:


> Almost all fit me out of the box except Bulova.........always enormous :yes:


 I think you should change your user name to Silverback . I could probly make a spare bracelet out the links i have


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

A2orry said:


> This is a simple one has anybody ever bought a new watch with a bracelet and not had to remove links .


 Never. I always need to remove at least 3 links, sometimes 4. A Seiko I bought recently was so generously sized that I still have 3 spare links after giving 2 links to Roger the Dodger!


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

russelk said:


> Never. I always need to remove at least 3 links, sometimes 4. A Seiko I bought recently was so generously sized that I still have 3 spare links after giving 2 links to Roger the Dodger!


 Yes me too usually start with one from each side then most of the time a third if the clasp micro adjustment doesn't take up the slack.


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

I suppose it makes a difference where on your wrist you wear your watch: above or below the Ulna/ Radius protrusion? Or on the bone itself?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

MyrridinEmrys said:


> I suppose it makes a difference where on your wrist you wear your watch: above or below the Ulna/ Radius protrusion? Or on the bone itself?


 There's more than one spot on the wrist to wear a watch ? :swoon:

I have much to learn about this alien world...


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

MyrridinEmrys said:


> I suppose it makes a difference where on your wrist you wear your watch: above or below the Ulna/ Radius protrusion? Or on the bone itself?


 It's above for me .the crown digs into the back of my hand if I leave them slack.


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

gimli said:


> There's more than one spot on the wrist to wear a watch ? :swoon:


 Well, that's not quite the whole story as we do know someone who is an occasional ankle wearer!


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

MyrridinEmrys said:


> Well, that's not quite the whole story as we do know someone who is an occasional ankle wearer!


 Ah got it now that's what nato's are for .it's not a kinky thing that I'm in the dark about.how many posts do I need to find out .


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah, this one...










...and this one also...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Agree about Rolex...the full complement of links on my GMT just about fit my 7.5" wrist. Most Seikos I have to remove 1-2 links from.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Agree about Rolex...the full complement of links on my GMT just about fit my 7.5" wrist. Most Seikos I have to remove 1-2 links from.


 My new GMT2 has the full set of links and fits nicely. I believe Rolex only supply enough links to deter after sales and ensure a healthy trade in links.

Most other brands need a link or two removed to fit.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

With both of the new Tags i bought, links were removed.

I put a link back in this time of year when the weather is warming up, to allow for my wrist swelling a bit after a couple of hours walking


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Never had to take links out but had to buy extra for my GS and Omega :taz:


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

richy176 said:


> Never had to take links out but had to buy extra for my GS and Omega :taz:


 Are you the one who likes wathes to fit their ankle.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Worryingly, every Rolex I've had on my wrist was a perfect fit straight out of the box, yet I had to buy an extra link for my Black Bay. Cost me the same as a Seiko 5.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

A2orry said:


> Are you the one who likes wathes to fit their ankle.


 That would be RWP.


----------



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

I would probably have to remove links even if I bought a women's watch 

But I have a 6" wrist!



reggie747 said:


> Yeah, this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this one also...


 This posting has satisfied my daily urge to stare at photographs of absolutely fabulous watches! Thank you for this.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

richy176 said:


> Never had to take links out but had to buy extra for my GS and Omega :taz:


 A new titanium link for my Omega was £80 from Cousins. Annoyingly, on that watch, the 2231.80, there is no fine adjustment on the clasp. Omega in their wisdom supply full links and half links to get the correct fit.



A2orry said:


> Are you the one who likes wathes to fit their ankle.


 That would be Mach...he usually goes double wristed and sometimes goes double ankled as well. Sad really, but he's a nice chap, and we try to humour him... :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

Love it the watches not the socks.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Some bracelets would so some painful depilation on those legs. :yahoo:


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

Chromejob said:


> Some bracelets would so some painful depilation on those legs. :yahoo:


 Your thinking same as me some moderate shaving or waxing .I've got an idea for the next fundraiser mach will wax his legs for charity to be filmed and put on YouTube.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A2orry said:


> Your thinking same as me some moderate shaving or waxing .I've got an idea for the next fundraiser mach will wax his legs for charity to be filmed and put on YouTube.


 Next you'll be suggesting he balances a teacup on his head.....oh...too late.... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

A2orry said:


> Your thinking same as me some moderate shaving or waxing .I've got an idea for the next fundraiser mach will wax his legs for charity to be filmed and put on YouTube.


 You're going to fit here just FINE. :yes:



Roger the Dodger said:


> Next you'll be suggesting he balances a teacup on his head.....oh...too late.... :laughing2dw:


 He shoots, he scores, wins the game. :king:


----------

